# I am a horrible mum =-=



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So I have a box fan in my window and it's rather old and the casing is somewhat frail. I was letting the girls play while the fan was on medium low since it's nice and cool out today. About an hour and a half into free range I happen to glance over at the fan only to see Mica poke her head into a spot on the casing, while the fan is running mind you, and before I could even scream her name the blades (plastic thank goodness) whacked her right in the face and instead of jumping back away from it she jumps into it. The blades took her around about 3, maybe 4 times and spat her back out of the same hole she got into it, breaking several more plastic rungs on her way out. I was right next to it but by the time I killed the power she had already shot across the room and was hiding behind the dresser. I moved it and scooped her up but she was pretty shaken. Nothing is broke but it did gash her nose pretty good. As I stood up to take her to the bathroom to clean her up I looked back and Violet and Ruby were both in the fan checking it out, I swear sometimes my girls are idiots. That fan wont be used while they're out anymore, I feel awful. It's like when Matilda got her tail run through on the sewing machine needle last year =-=

Here's some photos of her nose.
View attachment 154017
View attachment 154025
And the evil fan
View attachment 154033


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

AWWW I am glad she is okay! poor little girl. Now she has a cool battle scar! I'd never think they's put their nose that close to the fan  Good to know. hha


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Scared me to death! I out them all back up so she could calm down somewhat. I'll be cleaning it again here soon. I'm glad I got a new tube of silver solution!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Poor you! I didn't even think how scared you must have been! It is crazy all she got from that was a cut on the nose.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I use a fan like that and I always have fear that they will stick an arm or tail in it. I'm glad it didn't whack something off her!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

As am I. I'm going to see about getting some more hardware cloth. My other fan is wrapped in it already but that one won't stay on my window ledge which is why I was using the box fan. I think I'm going to make everyone an egg, I just feel so bad!


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

My boy did this once! Luckily, it fell before he got hit, but I lost it. Poor ratty!!


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds traumatic! I remember when I read about your sewing-machine incident my tummy turned over! Luckily all's well that ends well.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh no!! That must have been absolutely terrifying, for you and your girl too. Unfortunately these things happen, especially to curious little ratties. It could have been a lot worse, so you both got lucky! I would keep an eye on her for the next few days, I'm sure she's a bit beat up and will have some soreness. Good call on spoiling them with eggs! I'm sure she'll forget all about it after that!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She's a bit stove up but still her lovey licky self. I did give her .03 mm of metacam just because she's achy and couldn't get comfortable and i feel so bad because I know she's sore. I would have given her a little children's ibuprofen but I'm out, I'll be having my husband pick some up later today. I've cleaned her nose twice and applied a little silver solution both times and it's looking a bit better than it was so I'm confident that it'll heal quickly and without problems. Right now everyone's snoozing and I'm about to join them, too much stress and excitement for Mica and my taste!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Omg! Poor little thing. I feel sick at the thought of it, must have been horrific to witness. So glad she wasn't too badly hurt and I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

You're not a horrible mom. Who would have guessd she'd stick her face in the fan? Poor little girl. I'm so glad she's OK.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

We were both a little traumatized when it happened and I don't have to worry about her doing it again; her sister and aunts are another story :/ 
Other than a sore nose and being a little achy she's fine.


----------

